# corregedoria



## dantas

Hola! Necesitaba saber cómo se dice "corregedoria geral da polícia" e "corregedor" en español.
Gracias!


----------



## spielenschach

corregedor - corrigidor
corregedoria - corrigidoria


----------



## Mangato

Mas na Espanha não existe na atualidade esse cargo. O corregidor era um funcionario nomeado pelo rei, com atribuções de juiz e prefeito. A figura foi abolida no ano 1833. Não sei se em alguma república hispanoamericana ainda existem
Cumprimentos


----------



## spielenschach

Entonces en Galicia no es la misma cosa.


----------



## Mangato

Nem em Galicia nem no resto da Espanha. Gostaría saver que é um corregedor.
A administraçao da polízia  tem além de policias de escala básica _inspectores,_ _comisarios, jefes, jefe superior, subdirector y director general_


----------



## dantas

de _correger_

s. m., ant., funcionário que estava à testa de cada uma das circunscrições administrativas de Portugal;
imediato representante do soberano na respectiva circunscrição (comarca) a quem competia zelar pela jurisdição régia e superintender os oficiais da sua comarca, investigando o modo como era ministrada a justiça, etc. .


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Nem em Galicia nem no resto da Espanha. Gostaria de saber que é um corregedor.
> A administração da polícia  tem além de polícias de escala básica _inspectores,_ _comissários, chefes, chefe superior, subdirector y director general_





> corregedor – juiz que fiscaliza os juizes de grau inferior e os servidores, orienta-os e pune eventuais faltas funcionais


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado pelas correções Out. Mas o que eu escrebí em cursiva era  em espanhol

Obrigado também pela definição de corregedor
Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Jaqui

A definição de Corregedor é a seguinte: sm.
  1  Jur.  Magistrado com jurisdição sobre os outros juízes de sua comarca, com a função de fiscalizar a administração da justiça e o exercício da advocacia

Então para mim em espanhol da Argentina Corregedoria seria "Magistratura" e corregedor "Magistrado".
O órgão aqui é "Magistratura General de la Nación"
Boa sorte
Jaqui


----------



## Mangato

Jaqui said:


> A definição de Corregedor é a seguinte: sm.
> 1 Jur. Magistrado com jurisdição sobre os outros juízes de sua comarca, com a função de fiscalizar a administração da justiça e o exercício da advocacia
> 
> Então para mim em espanhol da Argentina Corregedoria seria "Magistratura" e corregedor "Magistrado".
> O órgão aqui é "Magistratura General de la Nación"
> Boa sorte
> Jaqui


 
Concordo com Magistratura e Magistrado, mas então que tem que ver a polícia?. Lembre que o fio inicial é *Corregedoria geral da polícia*


----------



## Jaqui

Será que é um magistrado que trabalha dentro da polícia? mmm...não sei, mas acho que vai por aí a questão
Vou pesquisar
Jaqui


----------



## ericagmdw

Esta es la definición que tengo del diccionario de Portugues Houaiss: n substantivo feminino 
Rubrica: termo jurídico.
1    cargo, ofício ou jurisdição de corregedor; corretoria
2    Derivação: por metonímia.
área de jurisdição de um corregedor; corretoria
3    Derivação: por metonímia.
repartição onde o corregedor exerce seu ofício; corretoria

y *Corregedor *es: n substantivo masculino 
Rubrica: termo jurídico.
magistrado que tem jurisdição sobre todos os outros juízes de uma comarca, e que tem a função de fiscalizar a distribuição da justiça, o exercício da advocacia e o andamento dos serviços forenses

Lo que no sabía era el término exacto utilizado en la Argentina pero creo que es como dicen Magistratura por lo que dice el Diccionario de la Real Academia: 
*magistratura**.*

 (Del lat. _magistrātus_, magistrado).


* 1.     * f. Oficio y dignidad de magistrado.


* 2.     * f. Tiempo que dura.


* 3.     * f. Conjunto de los magistrados.


----------



## Tomby

Resumindo o tema. Como é que se diz nos tempos actuais "corregedoria geral da polícia" e "corregedor" em espanhol e se for passível em Espana? 
O _corregidor_, como disse o Mangato, faz muito tempo que não existe como tal em Espanha. 
Bom fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

No âmbito policial, as corregedorias correspondem, no Brasil, aos departamentos de 'Assuntos Internos' (os 'Internal Affairs' das séries televisivas) que têm por missão assegurar a disciplina e apurar as infracções cometidas pelos polícias no exercício das suas funções. Não sei qual é a tradução em espanhol e o mais certo é que cada país, senão mesmo cada força policial, tenha a sua própria denominação, mas, _grosso modo_, as corregedorias correspondem às nossas Inspecções-Gerais. Dito doutro modo, não me parece que a tradução seja '_Magistratura_' ou '_Magistrado_', que são termos demasiado genéricos.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> No âmbito policial, as corregedorias correspondem, no Brasil, aos departamentos de 'Assuntos Internos' (os 'Internal Affairs' das séries televisivas) que têm por missão assegurar a disciplina e apurar as infracções cometidas pelos polícias no exercício das suas funções. Não sei qual é a tradução em espanhol e o mais certo é que cada país, senão mesmo cada força policial, tenha a sua própria denominação, mas, _grosso modo_, as corregedorias correspondem às nossas Inspecções-Gerais. Dito doutro modo, não me parece que a tradução seja '_Magistratura_' ou '_Magistrado_', que são termos demasiado genéricos.


 
Cá dizemos "asuntos internos"

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2005/11/07/madrid/1131362664.html


----------



## dantas

Mangato said:


> Cá dizemos "asuntos internos"
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2005/11/07/madrid/1131362664.html


 ¡Hola a Todos!
Todavía sigue la duda en cunato a cómo traducir al español la palabra en portugués "Corregedoria" e "Corregedor"(desde 2007).  Para el contexto en el que tengo que traducir la palabra ahora mismo, se trata de una "Coordinación" dentro de un organismo gubernamental en la que se recogen posibles fallos o delitos cometidos por los funcionarios dentro de la Institución, a fin de que se tomen las providencias necesarias (ya sea la punición o no).
¡Gracias si me pueden ayudar a encontrar la mejor palabra!
Dantas


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo traduciría _inspección_ e _inspector_.


----------



## FerGilmour

Para quienes tenían dudas sobre la posible traducción en Argentina, les dejo la entrada en Wikipedia (sí, ya sé que es Wikipedia) acerca del Consejo de la Magistratura, cuyo fin y funciones se apartan de lo que cabría esperarse en razón de las definiciones/traducciones de las palabras que componen el nombre del organismo. 
Consejo de la Magistratura (Argentina) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Cálidos saludos a todos los miembros del foro.


----------



## Carfer

FerGilmour said:


> Para quienes tenían dudas sobre la posible traducción en Argentina, les dejo la entrada en Wikipedia (sí, ya sé que es Wikipedia) acerca del Consejo de la Magistratura, cuyo fin y funciones se apartan de lo que cabría esperarse en razón de las definiciones/traducciones de las palabras que componen el nombre del organismo.
> Consejo de la Magistratura (Argentina) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Cálidos saludos a todos los miembros del foro.



Só discordo dessa tradução, @FerGilmour , porque, como se vê do site que citou, o Consejo de la Magistratura argentino trata de magistrados judiciais (juízes), enquanto a '_corregedoria_' brasileira inspecciona polícias. Se em vez da _'corregedoria_' brasileira estivéssemos a falar do Conselho Superior da Magistratura português, por exemplo, estaria plenamente de acordo consigo (os brasileiros também hão-de ter um órgão semelhante para superintender na magistratura judicial, mas não sei qual é). 
Já agora, o termo '_corregedor_' em Portugal pode ter significados diferentes consoante o período histórico a que nos reportarmos. Ainda que hoje já não exista a função na magistratura judicial portuguesa, os corregedores foram, a partir do século XIX, os juízes que superintendiam na administração da justiça na respectiva comarca ou circunscrição (o que pressupõe que outros juízes deles dependiam). Portanto, desde esse momento até serem extintos, só tinham funções judiciais. Em épocas mais recuadas, porém, os corregedores acumulavam as funções de juiz com funções administrativas. Eram também os representantes do poder real e nisso coincidem com a figura, também antiga, do '_corregidor_' espanhol.


----------



## FerGilmour

Carfer said:


> Só discordo dessa tradução, @FerGilmour , porque, como se vê do site que citou, o Consejo de la Magistratura argentino trata de magistrados judiciais (juízes), enquanto a '_corregedoria_' brasileira inspecciona polícias.



Prezado Carfer, no Brasil existe também a Corregedoria Geral da Justiça, organismo do Poder Judiciário com jurisdição estadual, cuja definição corresponde à tradução de "Consejo de la Magistratura". Veja aqui as atribuições da Corregedoria Geral da Justiça do Estado de São Paulo: Tribunal de Justiça de São Paulo. 
O esclarecimento corresponde às respostas envolvendo ao Poder Judiciário. Claramente, esse órgão não tem nada a ver com a questão inicial do fio, pelo qual peço as correspondentes desculpas. 
Cumprimentos, 
Fernando


----------



## Caçamba

Corregedoria de Polícia no Brasil é um órgão que disciplina a conduta policial (de seus agentes) é a polícia da polícia. O Corregedor é um policial civil ou militar escolhido para exercer juízo legal, investigando casos de abusos e excessos no seio da polícia e punindo o policial considerado culpado baseando-se no Código Penal Militar e demais legislações.

Resumão: Corregedoria de Polícia é a *POLÍCIA DA POLÍCIA*.


----------

